# A visitors guide to your home course.



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2013)

Had an idea that this would be useful, post up a visitors guide to your home track. Came about as Rickg has a round at my gaff tomorrow. Maybe if enough people take a little time to write up a hole by hole guide it would be useful to people that travel around and play in opens etc..

Anyway,

Newbury and Crookham

1st - driver - pretty bog standard par4, right side of fairway gives you a better line in, there is a group of small trees on the rh side of fairway, just inside of these is your line.

2nd - hybrid, long iron- short par 4, you want to hit a draw about 200 yards, land on fairway and allow the gradient to feed the ball to the green, absolute birdie chance here. (Note, take notice of the wind when walking the fairway for next hole) note 2 take notice of pin position of green next to you, that's the 12th.

3rd - short iron- deceptive par 3 massively downhill, very easy to go long if the wind is behind ( see note from last hole) 

4th - driver - wide fairway, OOB right. Plays downhill and anything straight will leave a short pitch. Narrow green which rolls to the front. 

5th - driver- back up the hill, you want to clear the ridge. Ditch on the right but not OOB. Hidden green at top of hill, note if using GPS that green has moved recently and not all software a updated. If pin is  on right you are on the lower tier, left placement is upper. 

6th - short iron / wedge - par 3 with tricky hidden green, plays longer than you think. Very tricky green that slopes left to right. Front right is a pig of a pin position, go long is safer.

7th - driver - boom it down hill, ditch at 350yards, keep to the right if you can so not to block line into green. 

8th - long iron- do not try and carry the ditch! Keep to the right with a long iron, left side will feed downhill to the right, but you risk being blocked out of approach. Uphill again to sloping green. Rolls back to front. 

9th - mid iron - longer than it looks, green is very steep back to front.  Pin at the front is tough work, short is often better than a very quick downhill putt.

10th - hybrid/ fairway - driver is often too much here, the blind tee is uphill but flattens quickly. The post marker is a bit misleading. Use that as your worst case left, play tee shot between that and right trees. Another well protected green downhill, rolls back to front.

11th - driver- fe- hyb - straight is key here, it is drivable, but miss the FW and you are I trouble with woods left and downhill right, cleanest Approach is from straight on, lots of bunkers left and right. Pretty flat green.

12th - choices! - either boom it over the bunkers, or lay up left with long iron. Nice flat green but lots of FW bunkers on route.

13th - driver/FW - driver can send you down the hill leaving a yucky position for next shot, bunker and trees left side is you line, you can make in 2. Go down th hill and its tougher. Nice flat green with bunkers on right. Take note of pin position of next green, that's the 18th.

14th- FW or diver if you draw- doesn't dogleg as much as you expect, trees on right is not the end of world.. Nice flat green but bunkers left and right. Go long, banking to protect you. 

15th - mid iron- straight par 3, plays quite long, accuracy key as nasty bunkers  everywhere. Short is best leavening a chip on.

16th - hybrid/ long iron- the fir tree on left corner is you point to aim, get past that to the right by 10 yards and you have a simple wedge. Do not take driver here unless you have a Very strong draw! I still wouldn't!

17th - very well protected green, pin on right is tricky, aim for the right and ball will feed down to the left. Take a par here and run away!seen. Some howlers here!

18th - driver- another one to draw, get over bunkers on left. Approach can be done in 2, but bunkers protect a short approach. Heather on left is a free drop out. Conservative play would b long iron down right side, hybrid or FW then a chip on.

Go for a pint!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2013)

Edit note on 17th. Pin on LEFT  is tricky.. Also from first tee box, take note of pin position of green behind you, that's the 13th.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2013)

quite simply, leave the big dog in the car, and stay on the short stuff and you'll score well. nothing else to add really.


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks for this Rooter....should come in handy.....can you also please write one up for mixed greensomes format?  :whoo: :rofl:


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 11, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			quite simply, leave the big dog in the car, and stay on the short stuff and you'll score well. nothing else to add really.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Rob.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice idea but different people see different strategies. I looked at your club website and the 1st at 400 yards, unless it was into the wind I wouldn't be hitting driver. It would probably be a 3w or 2i followed by a shortish iron.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Nice idea but different people see different strategies. I looked at your club website and the 1st at 400 yards, unless it was into the wind I wouldn't be hitting driver. It would probably be a 3w or 2i followed by a shortish iron.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, when you see it it's driver all day long with plenty of room left Nd right. However I agreed that club selection is personal, more helpful points are 'stay right here' or don't be short etc.. 

Will try and make it up for a coffee before you tee off rick, if I dont make it have a good game!


----------



## Fader (Aug 11, 2013)

A visitors guide to my course.

Enter car park, perform U-Turn and take your green fee to other local courses such a Tudor Park or Bearsted for better VFM. Our bunkers have less sand than a pebbled beach! Those 5 bunkers that do have sand in take a rope with you to tie round your waist to prevent sinking. The foods crap, the beer is average and the guy that owns it is a tool, oh and I doubt the range will have any balls available.

The course layout however is tight, challenging and invariably the wind blows. Leave the driver in the bag for all holes except 2, 11,14 & 18. The rest the main premium is on accuracy and position you can hit to corners of dog legs. The only other tip is be prepared for some monster puts with some serious break as our greens are massive with some huge undulations.


----------

